# *** INVENTORY CLEARANCE SALE Blauparts Audi allroad Serpentine Belt Arm Pulley Kit ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Take advantage of the following inventory reduction overstock prices! *Hurry these prices are subject to stock on hand!*
*~ was $85.95 - OS SALE $54.90 - A6 S4 allroad 2.7 Turbo Models*
~ was $75.95 - *OS SALE $58.90* - TT 1.8 Turbo Models
~ was $89.95 - *OS SALE $57.90* - Later Audi A6 and Early A4 12 Valve Models
~ was $89.95 - *OS SALE $57.90* - Later A4 12 Valve Models
~ was $89.95 - *OS SALE $57.90* - A4 A6 Passat 2.8L 30V Valve Models
~ was $69.95 - *OS SALE $50.90* - A4 Passat 1.8 1997-01 Turbo Models
~ was $85.95 - *OS SALE $67.90* - A4 1.8 2002-04 Turbo Models
~ was $124.95 - *OS SALE $78.90* - Early Audi A6 100 90 12 Valve Models
~ was $84.95 - *OS SALE $56.90* - Late Audi A6 90 12 Valve Models
~ was $149.95 - *OS SALE $126.95* - A8 S6 RS6 V8 SELECT Models
~ was $162.95 - *OS SALE $139.95* - A6 A8 V8 SELECT Models
Even though we aren't overstocked on the following kits, we've still put them on sale:
~ was $109.95 - *SALE $99.95* - A4 A6 3.0 Liter Models
~ was $169.95 - *SALE $159.95* - V8 1990-91 Auto Trans Models
~ was $189.95 - *SALE $179.95* - V8 1990-91 Manual Trans Models
~ was $169.95 - *SALE $159.95* - V8 1992-94 Models
~ was $169.95 - *SALE $159.95* - A8 1997-99 Models
~ was $229.95 - *SALE $219.95* - A8 1997-99 Models - with damper
~ was $29.95 - *SALE $24.95* - Golf Jetta Passat TDI 1996-98 Models
~ was $29.95 - *SALE $24.95* - Golf Jetta Passat 2.0L 8V 1993-02 Models
Blauparts recommends replacing the serpentine belt tensioner arm with pulley at the same time as your timing belt maintenance. In our independent Audi Vw service facility we've noticed that when doing timing belt maintenance on these vehicles, the bearing in the pulley has already begun making some noise (statistically 80% of the time).
*Hurry these prices are subject to stock on hand!*
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Vw Parts Department*


----------

